# breeding rainbows ???????????????



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

so i have 8 dwarf neon's i think they spawn the go side by side and do this little shaking dance.

i also have have 2 2inch M. boesemani rainbow fish thats dance around a looking like there spawning . 
if they are can i put them in a 10 gallon and get them to spawn our what is the best way


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

google 'fish mops'

Killiefish mops

How to Make a Spawning Mop for Your Tropical Fish | eHow.com


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

You are best off putting a spawning mop or big clump of java moss into their current set-up. Leave it in for a week and feed the adults several times a day so that they are less inclined to hunt for their own eggs. After a week set-up your 10 gallon using water from the main tank and transfer the mop or moss which if all went well will have a bunch of eggs trapped in it.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

Canadian_Aqua_Farm said:


> You are best off putting a spawning mop or big clump of java moss into their current set-up. Leave it in for a week and feed the adults several times a day so that they are less inclined to hunt for their own eggs. After a week set-up your 10 gallon using water from the main tank and transfer the mop or moss which if all went well will have a bunch of eggs trapped in it.


even with a bunch of other fish in the tank with them . what if i put a log with moss in the 10 gallon and throw the adults in there for a week . feed blood worms and just take them out after a few days a see what happens . would that work


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

Johnnyfishtanks said:


> even with a bunch of other fish in the tank with them . what if i put a log with moss in the 10 gallon and throw the adults in there for a week . feed blood worms and just take them out after a few days a see what happens . would that work


It could work, the only thing is that sometimes when you move them they will stop spawning for a while. If you do decide to go that route just remember to take water from the old tank and it will make the transition a little easier.


----------



## fxbillie (Dec 12, 2010)

Have you had any success spawning your dwarf neon rainbows? I am most interested to learn from any successful breeders of this fish on the forum. I have 5 males and 2 females and wish to learn how to breed them too. I am thinking using my 30 gallon neon tetra tank to do the spawning. Perhaps get a tank divider to section out 1/3 of the tank and put java moss at the bottom with 2 males & 2 females. Just wish to learn of some successful attempts before proceeding.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

no i just sold all my rainbows lol
info is still cool thou for sure


----------

